# Come on whos excited



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Well Well come on then whos getting excited!!
Im unsure on which car I will be going in as of yet - The Insignia (The shed) , Twingo or the Mates E30. 

My Shopping list has sort of been made but I honestly think when I get there it may be a different story like last year lol..


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Me and the 12 people coming along with me...


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Never been before, is the parking good? I'd need to buy a ticket on the day, is it likely to sell out? Anybody know?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yea looking forward to it


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Brigham1806 said:


> Me and the 12 people coming along with me...


We may be joining up Craig again at J21 Services buddy but will give you a shout. Think we may come in the E30


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

turbosnoop said:


> Never been before, is the parking good? I'd need to buy a ticket on the day, is it likely to sell out? Anybody know?


Parking is Great buddy and not a problem. Last year it did not sell out so should be fine. I would recommend getting there slightly earlier before the doors open.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Alfieharley1 said:


> We may be joining up Craig again at J21 Services buddy but will give you a shout. Think we may come in the E30


you still got my number?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Brigham1806 said:


> you still got my number?


Ov course buddy ill give you a text when I know what is happening. Will know more tomorrow.


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Like a kid at Christmas! Got my list but I know il spend more :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

acg1990 said:


> Like a kid at Christmas! Got my list but I know il spend more :lol:


Your list is bloody huge!


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

I know and I can still see me spending more :lol: I have actually added a few things on there to! Odk Arctic and obsession blizzard I want to try, zaino z6 aswell and a couple other bits. Don't think il get it all in the car ha

Wonder if they'll be some Mitchell and king glitterati wax there


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

MAke sure you pop along and see us - Pick up a sticker


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

I can't wait  if you see me and Elliott struggling to fit all our purchases into a classic mini don't laugh too hard!


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Still trying to convince Mrs t to come with me, hopefully this will be my first one


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

Super excited. Anyone else find the days go slower when you're looking forward to something at the weekend? I'm still updating my list everyday lol


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Counting the days.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Yep, I'm looking forward to it too. 
I have a list I also have a list for a mate who want stuff!!

I will be wearing a Gonz t-shirt so make sure you say hi! Lol. 

Gonz.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

indianbelters said:


> Super excited. Anyone else find the days go slower when you're looking forward to something at the weekend? I'm still updating my list everyday lol


No

The days are shorter and I'm getting less time to clean lol


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kimo said:


> No
> 
> The days are shorter and I'm getting less time to clean lol


Pull your finger out brother


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Pull your finger out brother


I did clean the car today :lol:

Starting properly tomorrow, 100%


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kimo said:


> I did clean the car today :lol:
> 
> Starting properly tomorrow, 100%


Good man. I did see over on Instagram or somewhere I seen it in snow  stalking to find out what AF will be releasing


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Kimo said:


> I did clean the car today
> 
> Starting properly tomorrow, 100%


You doing a thread or anything like that? Interesting to see what you have to go through, seeing as you're top 16 and all that


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Hereisphilly said:


> You doing a thread or anything like that? Interesting to see what you have to go through, seeing as you're top 16 and all that


Lots of piccies taken but haven't got time for a thread yet

Posting pics on Instagram as I go but will sort a thread maybe Friday lol


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Lots of piccies taken but haven't got time for a thread yet
> 
> Posting pics on Instagram as I go but will sort a thread maybe Friday lol


Sweet, what's your Instagram handle?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Cant wait


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Hereisphilly said:


> Sweet, what's your Instagram handle?


@kieranm92


----------

